# Industrie 4.0 - Modethema oder Substanz für die Praxis?



## Martin Buchwitz (5 Juni 2013)

Spätestens seit der Hannover Messe ist das Thema 'Industrie 4.0' eines der großen Themen der Automatisierungstechnik. Die Treiber dahinter sind Politiker und Verbände, was ja nicht gleich zwangsweise für die größte Praxisrelevanz spricht. Es lohnt sich aber trotzdem, sich etwas näher damit zu beschäftigen. Dann stellt man auch fest, dann wir schon ein gutes Stück des Weges hin zu verteilten, intelligenten Systemen gegangen sind. Ethernet und die darauf gefahrenen Protokolle, Web-Technologien, Wireless und intelligente Sensorik sind nur einige der Stichworte dazu.
Jetzt die Frage an die Praktiker aus dem SPS-Forum: Hat für Euch das Thema praktische Relevanz, oder ist es nur eine gehypte Geschichte? Wenn es nicht jetzt schon relevant ist, kann es das zukünftig werden?
Freue mich über jeden Kommentar zum Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2013)

Die Einschätzung, dass Politiker und Verbände Treiber sind, sehe ich nicht.
Es stehen ganz klar die Firmen dahinter und diese betreiben ganz klar Lobbyarbeit.
Egal ob man die Themen CE, Maschinensicherheit, Energiemanagement oder jetzt Industrie 4.0 nimmt, immer sind die Hersteller in den entsprechenden Gremien, Normenausschüssen oder politischen Beratungsrunden.

Zum eigentlichen Themen:
Industrie 4.0 ist alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Vor einigen Jahren wurde uns beinahe das selbe unter dem Stichwort XML in der Fertigung verkauft.
Offene Schnittstellen ... Gegenseitiger Datenzugriff ... Einfachste Konfiguration ... Perfekte Diagnose
Die üblichen Buzzwords.
Jetzt nennen wir das Ganze Industrie 4.0 und nehmen Netzwerk und Webtechnologie hinzu und fertig 

In der Realität gibt es noch nicht viel zu sehen.
Viele Hersteller packen mittlerweile Webserver auf ihre Profinet-Baugruppen und ermöglichen damit eine einfachere Konfiguration und Diagnose.
Manche können SNMP und ermöglichen damit das in der IT-Welt übliche Monitoring. Aber sehr viel mehr ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Aber jeder Hersteller kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und von übergreifenden Standards (noch) keine Spur.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (5 Juni 2013)

Hat keinerlei Relevanz.
Und ich kann auch erklären, warum das nicht DIE Entwicklung ist bzw sein wird.

Inzwischen ist jedem Handwerker klar, dass alles, das vernetzt ist auch eine potentielle Schwachstelle und auch ein nicht unerheblicher Kostenfaktor ist.
Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich noch einzigen schlüssigen Beweis gesehen oder davon gehört, dass durch IT die Produktion effektiver wurde.

Wir durften? ein besonderes  Projekt machen.

Eine vollautomatische Fertigung sollte realisiert werden.
Große Regallager mit Paletten und automatischer Transport, 10 BAZ die automatisch ihre Werkzeuge aus großen Regalschränken bekommen, 
Die BT kommen vollautomatisch zum BZ und weiter zur Montage.
Der Disponent  gibt eine Liste ein und in der Reihenfolge wird produziert.

So weit die Theorie.
Die Praxis war bzw ist, dass die Technologie dies nicht leisten kann.
Vernetzung ist das eine Problem, die Algorithmen das zweite und das Produkt das dritte.

Also klar man muss immer etwas Neues anpreisen, damit verkauft wird.
Doch werden diese Entwicklung von Verkäufern und vielleicht? von irgend welchen Unis ausgebrütet und verkündet.
Echte Fachleute werden dazu nicht gefragt.

Das ist genau wie bei TIA, die Entwickler reden von Problemen, die Verkäufer vom Umsatz.
Wer hat Recht?
Und diese Aussagen kommen jetzt nicht von mir 

Wir sollten im Anlagen und Maschinenbau das Bestehende weiter entwickeln.
Aber bitte nicht einen Sprung wagen, ohne zu sehen wo der Landeplatz ist und ob es eine Chance gibt ohne bleibende Schäden dort anzukommen..

Zusätzlich kann ich Dieter nur beipflichten:
Nix Neues, aber laut rumreden.


bike


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Juni 2013)

Anlagenvernetzung in einem gewissen Rahmen ist schon sehr Sinnvoll. Man muss sich ja nicht gleich das ganze Buzz Word Paket an die Backe nageln lassen. 

Das Problem ist einfach, das viele Neuerungen einfach nicht mehr alleine von reinen Automatisierern tragbar sind. Das Beispiel von Bike zeigt das doch recht gut. Ich glaube nicht das das Problem dort ein technologisches ist (zumindest nach dem was ich aus der Schilderung entnehmen konnte) sondern in der Logistik zu Suchen wäre. Ein Logistiker würde dort bestimmt ganz andere Ideen einbringen können. 

In meiner Studienzeit habe ich in einem Fraunhofer Institut als Hiwi gearbeitet. Dort kamen Firmen an, die Automatisierungslösungen brauchten die ihnen "herkömmliche" Unternehmen vom Fach nicht liefern konnten. Ingenieure verschiedenster Fachrichtungen (E-Technik, Informatik, Logistik, Masch-Bau ...) hatten (tun sie sicher immernoch) eng verzahnt zusammengearbeitet, mit einer sehr guten Erfolgsquote.
Die Technologien und Ideen die da mit einander verknüpft wurden, waren ihrer Zeit min 5 Jahre vorraus und finden jetzt langsam, auch im Rahmen von Industrie 4.0, den Weg zur breiten Massen der Unternehmen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2013)

Ich kann bike nur zustimmen.

Ein Bespiel für Industrie 4.0 ist die Reaktion auf einen simplen Sensorausfall:
Der Sensor erkennt eine Störung. Diese Störung wird an der Anlage angezeigt.
Gleichzeitig wird die Instandhaltung alarmiert und bekommt alle Daten inkl. 3D CAD-Zeichnung.
Zeitgleich wird das Lager verständigt und das (richtige) Ersatzteil angefordert.
Aufgrund des Maschinenstillstands passt das Logistikzentrum die Teileversorgung der Montagelinie an
und das Auslieferungslager erfährt dass die Fertigteile später kommen und die Spedition disponiert darauf hin die Fahrtroute der LKWs neu.

Was steht uns heute zur Verfügung:
Konstruktion bei uns:
Mechanik Unigraphics
Elektrik EPlan P8
Stücklisten Excel
Materialbestellung SAP

Programmierung:
Bislang S7 Classic und demnächst TIA

Visualisierung:
An der Anlage WinCC flex

Betriebsdatenerfassung:
WinCC V7.0 und / oder Wonderware

Produktion:
SAP

Welche Schnittstellen und welcher Aufwand wäre notwendig um mit diesen Systemen Industrie 4.0 konkret umzusetzten?
Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich einigermassen die Symbolik von EPlan nach Step 7 bekomme 
Und wenn ich mir den Aufwand anschaue, der hinter der Siemens Profinet-Diagnose (FB126) steckt, dann bin ich direkt froh, dass noch keine Sensoren direkt am Netz hängen.
Netzwerk ist der nächste Punkt ... Alles wird vernetzt. Ja klar mit IPV6 kann ich jedem Staubkorn im All eine IP-Adresse geben, aber wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit aus?
Hat dann jeder Sensor eine Firewall und kommuniziert verschlüsselt mit dem Netz?

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Wenn man sich mit Industrie 4.0 detailierter auseinandersetzt,
dann zeigt sich, dass einfach nur eine weitere Marketing-Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

Dieter mit der Sau hast du es direkt und genau auf den Punkt gebracht 


bike


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2013)

@Dieter

Nicht zu vergessen, wenn das Teil dann nicht defekt ist und wieder zurück ins Lager muß oder der Maschinenstillstand doch kürzer als prognostiziert ist. Dann soll man sicher einen Teil der eingeleiteten Maßnahmen wieder rückabwickeln und sowas wird erst richtig schön. Oder Alarme, die Nachts ca. 12 Leute aus dem Bett holen, in die Firmen jagen um sich dann als Fehlalarm herauszustellen! 

Ich finde auch, Vernetzung, um Daten weiterzugeben/zu erhalten ist in Ordnung, weitergehende datentechnische Logistik ist eigentlich vom Maschinenbauer schwer zu leisten und wehe uns, wenn in der Ankopplung zwischen WINCC, Server ... Server, SAP irgendwo etwas schief geht und sei es nur wegen einem Softwareupdate. Dann wird es, je länger die IBN her ist, immer schwieriger.

PS. Ich arbeite gerade am Nachbau einer solchen Anlage von uns aus 2008, Daten über einen Server eines Autobauers werden in Einzellose aufgeteilt, die erforderlichen Einzelteile aus dem Lager entnommen,  beim eigenen Firmenserver angefragt, ob diese Teile freigegeben sind, das Bauteil wird produziert, die Einzelteile werden am Ende beim Firmenserver abgemeldet, das fertige Bauteil wird angemeldet, in einem Automaten geprüft, verpackt, zum Autobauer geschickt. Zeit, max. 96 Stunden, die Paletten kommen beim Autobauer vom LKW ans Band und die extra fürs Auto produzierten Teile müssen zum PKW auf dem Band passen.

Die eigentliche Herausforderung ist, das nach 5 Jahren wieder zu blicken, trotz Doku!


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (6 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kann bike nur zustimmen.
> 
> Was steht uns heute zur Verfügung:
> Konstruktion bei uns:
> ...



Guter Beitrag. Genau da sehe ich auch ganz wesentliche Hürden. Dass die ganze Entwicklung in die Richtung dessen geht, was bei Industrie 4.0 zum Ausdruck kommt, da bin ich mir schon sicher. Leider gibt es aber eben noch eine ganze Menge an Hausaufgaben zu machen, zum Beispiel eben der Datenfluss im Engineering. Der VDMA will da jetzt nach einer Lösung suchen. Ich würde es so sehen: Das eine tun und das andere nicht lassen. Also an den Baustellen arbeiten und konkrete Verbesserungen bringen, die es jetzt schon gibt. Gleichzeitig aber auch an den Innovationsthemen arbeiten. Denn das Ganze ist ja auch eine Frage des internationalen Wettbewerbs von Automatisierern und Maschinenbauern.

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (6 Juni 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Dieter
> 
> Die eigentliche Herausforderung ist, das nach 5 Jahren wieder zu blicken, trotz Doku!



Die zunehmende Komplexität von Maschinen und Anlagen sehe ich auch als eine der größten Herausforderungen. Aus dem Grund sollten Hersteller auch die Vereinfachung, Usability und Schnittstellenproblematik ganz stark im Fokus haben. Man kann eben nicht ständig neue Funktionen ergänzen, aber nicht dafür sorgen, dass die Komplexität auch handhabbar ist.

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (6 Juni 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> In meiner Studienzeit habe ich in einem Fraunhofer Institut als Hiwi gearbeitet. Dort kamen Firmen an, die Automatisierungslösungen brauchten die ihnen "herkömmliche" Unternehmen vom Fach nicht liefern konnten. Ingenieure verschiedenster Fachrichtungen (E-Technik, Informatik, Logistik, Masch-Bau ...) hatten (tun sie sicher immernoch) eng verzahnt zusammengearbeitet, mit einer sehr guten Erfolgsquote.
> Die Technologien und Ideen die da mit einander verknüpft wurden, waren ihrer Zeit min 5 Jahre vorraus und finden jetzt langsam, auch im Rahmen von Industrie 4.0, den Weg zur breiten Massen der Unternehmen.



Es ist auch schon eine Frage dessen, wie man mit den Technologien und den damit verbundenen Herausforderungen umgeht. Da gibt es in der Praxis gigantische Unterschiede, die auch etwas mit dem Management des Ganzen zu tun haben.

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Leider gibt es aber eben noch eine ganze Menge an Hausaufgaben zu machen, zum Beispiel eben der Datenfluss im Engineering. Der VDMA will da jetzt nach einer Lösung suchen.



Das will der VDMA schon lange ...
Der Workflow bzw. Datenfluß ist genau DER Punkt bei Industrie 4.0
Bislang gibt es keine Werkzeuge (ausser Filzstift und Flipchart bzw. Powerpoint) um den erforderlichen Datenfluß zu modellieren und die erforderlichen Schnittstellen automatisch zu generieren. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (6 Juni 2013)

Ich stehe mittlerweile auf Kriesgsfuss mit einer noch stärkeren Verkomplexisierung von Anlagen...

Das ganze ist sicherlich schon Branchenabhängig, aber jeder der mal ne Inbetriebnahme miterlebt hat, weiss doch, dass es oft schon an den kleinen Dingen massiv hapert. Da will ich mir solch riesen komplexes Ding nicht vorstellen wollen... Das kann niemand überschauen, was warum wieso passiert...

Beispiele: - der Aussentemperatursensor hängt in der Sonne -> Alles andere was darauf aufbaut funktioniert nicht sinnvoll
               - Funktionsanforderung der Anlagenbauer an die SPS-Steuerung -> in Detailfragen in aller Regel keine sinnvolle Antwort...
               - ein Großteil der PID-Regelungen (60%) funktionieren nicht oder nicht richtig
               - teilweise werden ganze Anlagenkomponenten deaktiviert, weil es mehr Probleme (Störungen) damit gibt als dass sie einen Nutzen bringen.

Meine Meinung, mann sollte erstmal die vorhandenen Systeme ordentlich zum laufen bringen, als dass man neue zusätzliche Großbaustellen aufmacht.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (6 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das will der VDMA schon lange ...
> Der Workflow bzw. Datenfluß ist genau DER Punkt bei Industrie 4.0
> Bislang gibt es keine Werkzeuge (ausser Filzstift und Flipchart bzw. Powerpoint) um den erforderlichen Datenfluß zu modellieren und die erforderlichen Schnittstellen automatisch zu generieren.



Jetzt habe ich beim VDMA aber berechtigte Hoffnung, dass da was passiert. Da sitzen zumindest mal Vertreter der verschiedenen Disziplinen am Tisch. Beim Thema Sichere Automation (Safety) ist da auch was verwertbares raus gekommen, das könnte in Sachen 'Schnittstellen im Engineering' auch gelingen.

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (6 Juni 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich stehe mittlerweile auf Kriesgsfuss mit einer noch stärkeren Verkomplexisierung von Anlagen...
> 
> ...
> Meine Meinung, mann sollte erstmal die vorhandenen Systeme ordentlich zum laufen bringen, als dass man neue zusätzliche Großbaustellen aufmacht.



Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Und gerade wenn es darum geht komplexe Dinge einfacher zu machen, haben sich die Automatisierungshersteller sehr häufig nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Da gibt es definitiven Handlungsbedarf!!

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## ducati (6 Juni 2013)

Interessant wäre, was ein Instandhalter oder Anlagenbediener dazu sagt, der ja tagtäglich mit den Anlagen zu tun hat...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich beim VDMA aber berechtigte Hoffnung, dass da was passiert. Da sitzen zumindest mal Vertreter der verschiedenen Disziplinen am Tisch. Beim Thema Sichere Automation (Safety) ist da auch was verwertbares raus gekommen, das könnte in Sachen 'Schnittstellen im Engineering' auch gelingen.



Tja, da kann ich nur Faust zitieren: "Die Botschaft hör ich wohl allein mit fehlt der Glaube"
Was wurde uns schon alles versprochen ... Und was wurde in Richtung Diagnose, Schnittstellen, Kommunikation umgesetzt?
All die ganzen Vereine und Nutzerorganisationen bringen doch nicht mal die vermeintlich einfachen Dinge auf die Reihe.

Beispiel Kopplung SPS <-> Datenbanken
Auf jedem PC kann ich heute ohne  große Probleme auf die Unternehmensdatenbanken zugreifen.
5 Mausklicks - Excel, Treiber, Datenbank, Benutzer, Passwort und ich hab meine Auftragsdaten.
Auf einer SPS im Jahr 2013 kann ich mit Hängen und Würgen per FTP ein XML-File transferieren.
Beim Parsen wirst du vollends verrückt.

Auf der Automatisierung haben wir noch nicht mal Industrie 2.0

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> . Der VDMA will da jetzt nach einer Lösung suchen.



Ich suche seit 40 Jahren nach einer Lösung, damit die sechs Richtigen für mich zu erreichen sind.
Die Theorie die der  VDMA da verkündet ist doch ....( Kalter Kaffee wäre ungerecht für den Kaffee)
Es ist nicht damit getan das Bestehende so lange und so schön anzupinseln, dass es sich verkaufen lässt.
Bei all diesen Entwicklungen ist die Praxis doch garnicht das Ziel.

Vor ca 10 Jahren gab es an der Uni in München eine Diplomarbeit, die sich mit den Vor- und Nachteilen, den Vergleichen zwischen H1, DP und TCP und den daraus zu erwartenden Problemen beschäftigt hat.
Keiner wollte es lesen, war ja unbequem.

Wenn ich in dieser Richtung etwas Neues machen sollte oder dürfte, dann würde ich zuerst die bestehenden Techniken mir anschauen und auch deren Sinn in Zweifel ziehen.

Solange immer wieder versucht wird eine toten Gaul zu reiten, wird das nicht.

Hat denn wirklich irgend ein Hersteller die Absicht etwas zu vereinfachen oder gar zu standardisieren?
Selbst bei den Herstellern die Entwicklungssystem nach IEC bauen gibt es bei jedem Hersteller Eigenheiten.

Vielleicht war die sozialistische Gleichschaltung gar nicht so ganz schlecht? 
Man wusste wenigstens, dass man nicht hatte. ;-)


bike


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, was ein Instandhalter oder Anlagenbediener dazu sagt, der ja tagtäglich mit den Anlagen zu tun hat...



Ich denke, das willst du nicht wirklich wissen.
Den die sind die letzten in der Futterkette, die müssen futtern was wir und zuerst die Hersteller (an)gebaut haben.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Solange immer wieder versucht wird eine toten Gaul zu reiten, wird das nicht.



Eben ... Fängt bei den ganzen Kommunikationsprotokollen an.
Ich könnt da schlichtweg kotzen! Die Protokolle sind schlichtweg Steinzeit.
Das Thema Sicherheit kannst du nur auf den IT-Kollegen abwälzen.
Der kann dann im Switch Access-Regeln definieren und Firewalls einbauen und schaut mich nur noch mitleidig an.
Und jetzt soll jeder Sensor per Netz konfigurierbar sein ... Klar 
Mein 19,99€ WLan-Accesspoint bietet mehr Sicherheit als ne 1000€ CP343-1

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

Auf deinem Accesspoint steht aber nicht BigS.
Also sei einfach still ;-)


bike


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Juni 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, was ein Instandhalter oder Anlagenbediener dazu sagt, der ja tagtäglich mit den Anlagen zu tun hat...



Die Instandhalter können zum Problem werden, besonders wenn sie sich als lernresistent erweisen. Aus diesem Grund versuche ich bei meinen Anlagen in den Fehlermeldungen schon 90% der möglichen Ursachen mit anzugeben. 
Wenn die Anlagenfahrer ein Problem mit der Bedienung haben, habe ich ganz klar versagt. Komplexe Anlage müssen nicht kompliziert zu bedienen sein. Sind viele Handlungsschritte in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge durchzuführen, wird der Bediener durch klare Anweisunge geführt und jede Eingabe auf Plausibilität geprüft.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (7 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich in dieser Richtung etwas Neues machen sollte oder dürfte, dann würde ich zuerst die bestehenden Techniken mir anschauen und auch deren Sinn in Zweifel ziehen.
> 
> Solange immer wieder versucht wird eine toten Gaul zu reiten, wird das nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Schöne bei der VDMA-Geschichte ist, dass da eine Reihe von Maschinenbauern mit im Boot sind. Ob die das alte Herstellerverhalten der Abschottung durchbrechen können muss sich zeigen. Ich erwarte davon auch nicht eine komplette Lösung des Problems, dazu ist es zu komplex. Aber es ist auf dem Tablett und es tut sich was.
Ich sehe das aber auch so, dass man die bestehenden Technologien und Produkte verbessern muss. Ich kennen kaum eine Branche in der Anwender solche Kompromisse eingehen (müssen?) wie dies in der elektrischen Automation der Fall ist. Natürlich ist es auch hier so: Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft.

Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (7 Juni 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Komplexe Anlage müssen nicht kompliziert zu bedienen sein. Sind viele Handlungsschritte in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge durchzuführen, wird der Bediener durch klare Anweisunge geführt und jede Eingabe auf Plausibilität geprüft.



Das sehe ich auch so. Bei allem (meist berechtigten) Lamentieren über die Mängel der Technik, es kommt auch darauf an was man daraus macht.

Martin B.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Die Instandhalter können zum Problem werden, besonders wenn sie sich als lernresistent erweisen. Aus diesem Grund versuche ich bei meinen Anlagen in den Fehlermeldungen schon 90% der möglichen Ursachen mit anzugeben.
> Wenn die Anlagenfahrer ein Problem mit der Bedienung haben, habe ich ganz klar versagt. Komplexe Anlage müssen nicht kompliziert zu bedienen sein. Sind viele Handlungsschritte in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge durchzuführen, wird der Bediener durch klare Anweisunge geführt und jede Eingabe auf Plausibilität geprüft.



Um so ein Konzept durchboxen zu können, muß man aber einiges an Endwicklungsarbeit in
ein Projekt reinstecken, die meisten Kunden wollen das aber nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (7 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Um so ein Konzept durchboxen zu können, muß man aber einiges an Endwicklungsarbeit in
> ein Projekt reinstecken, die meisten Kunden wollen das aber nicht bezahlen.



Da gibt es sicher auch eine große Diskrepanz zwischen den ganz großen der Branche, den Trumpfs, Optimas und Krones dieser Welt, und den vielen kleineren Maschinenbauern bzw. dann auch dem Sondermaschinenbau.

Martin B.


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Die Instandhalter können zum Problem werden, besonders wenn sie sich als lernresistent erweisen. Aus diesem Grund versuche ich bei meinen Anlagen in den Fehlermeldungen schon 90% der möglichen Ursachen mit anzugeben.
> Wenn die Anlagenfahrer ein Problem mit der Bedienung haben, habe ich ganz klar versagt. Komplexe Anlage müssen nicht kompliziert zu bedienen sein. Sind viele Handlungsschritte in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge durchzuführen, wird der Bediener durch klare Anweisunge geführt und jede Eingabe auf Plausibilität geprüft.



Transline 2000 lässt grüssen. 

Hast du schon jemals als Instandhalter gearbeitet?
Die haben nicht die Zeit jeden geistigen Erguss sich anzueignen, sondern müssen ggF mit vielen verschiedenen Produkten auseinanderer setzen.
Da geht es um Stückzahlen, da fragt keiner warum diese nicht erreicht werden.

Es geht ja auch nicht um die Bedienung, sondern darum was geschieht wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.


bike


----------



## point_system (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat jd. vielleicht Informationen, indem gezeigt wird was Industrie 4.0 für SPS heißt.
VG
Point


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2015)

point_system schrieb:


> hat jd. vielleicht Informationen, indem gezeigt wird was Industrie 4.0 für SPS heißt.



Dazu müsste erstmal jemand wissen, was Industrie 4.0 konkret ist.
Momentan ist es eine Ansammlung von leeren Phrasen, Buzzwords und Technologien, die es in dieser Form seit 30 Jahren gibt.
Lauffähige Umsetzungen findest du im MES- oder  CAM-Umfeld. Aber hierbei handelt es ja eben um bekannte Technik im neuen Kleid.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Mai 2015)

@Dieter:
Was I4.0 sein könnte hast du doch in deinem Beitrag #5 dieses Threads sehr schön beschrieben.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, aufgrund von auftretenden Mängeln Rückschlüsse auf notwendige Maßnahmen zu nehmen.
In einem Verbund von mehreren Anlagen könnte der Produktions-Ablauf zu einer Art Regelstrecke werden ...
So viel zu Theorie ...
In der Praxis sehe ich auf die Kommunikations-Schiene als die größte Hürde dabei.
Die Frage, die man sich stellen sollte, ist aber auch, ob die SPS selbst dafür der richtige Ansatz ist. Viele von diesen Mechanismen sind nach meiner Meinung auf einem PC wesentlich besser aufgehoben - alleine schon deshalb, weil da der Datenaustausch zu "Anderen" auch wesentlich einfacher zu handeln ist.
Es ist also ggf. eher eine Frage, wie ich meine Anlagen-Struktur aufstelle - und das wäre dann m.E. auch schon wieder I4.0 - oder ein anderer Denkansatz ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2015)

Ein neuer Denkansatz ist gut und muss sein.
Liegt das Problem aber nicht meist außerhalb der Maschinen / Anlagen?
Mir konnte noch niemand erklären, warum in Echtzeit eine Produktion geändert werden muss.
Wenn die Planer geschlafen haben, soll das durch Industrie 4.0 kaschiert werden.
Die Probleme die durch diese Vernetzungen von Vertrieb und Produktion werden nach unserer Anschauung mehr Probleme eingekauft als gelöst.

Gibt es denn wirklich ein sicheres Netzwerk? 


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wirklich ein sicheres Netzwerk?
> bike



Ich wäre bei uns schon froh, wenn es ein verlässlich funktionierendes Netzwerk gäbe ... 8)


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wirklich ein sicheres Netzwerk?



Ja, gibt es.
Jede unserer neuen Montagelinien ist mit einem eigenständigen Glasfaserring ausgerüstet, der komplett autark läuft.
Daran hängen nur die CPs und keine "Störquellen" wie Office-PCs und Drucker.


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2015)

Jetzt habe ich wieder die Frage etwas ungenau gestellt.
Klar kann ich ein Netzwerk mit einem Teilnehmer sicher machen.

@Dieter: dann ist eure Firma eine großen Schritt weiter als viele andere, die ich kenne.
Aber dann ist auch Industrie 4.0 schwer zu realisieren.

@LL: wie heißt es bei Asterix: lass uns schütteln die Hände. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @Dieter: dann ist eure Firma eine großen Schritt weiter als viele andere, die ich kenne.
> Aber dann ist auch Industrie 4.0 schwer zu realisieren.



Bike,
wir haben uns nur an die uralten Erkenntnisse gehalten, dass Netzwerke getrennt gehören.
Somit gibt es eben Anlagennetz, Liniennetz und Officenetz.
Und da bislang der mit SAP-kommunizierente Näherungsschalter noch ein Hirnfurz ist, können wir auch die Trennung sehr sauber einhalten.
Jede Steuerung hat neben Profinet eben einen eigenen CP für das jeweilig notwendige Netzwerk(e).

Unserer Erfahrung nach wird eine IT-Abteilung sehr kooperativ, wenn man mit den Themen Verantwortung und Ausfallsicherheit argumentiert.
Wir sollten z.B. unsere CP unbedingt auf DHCP konfigurieren ... Ist ja schließlich Standard.
Nach der Frage nach Ausfallsicherheit, Redundanz und Notfallstrategie war das Thema erledigt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bugatti66 (18 Juni 2015)

point_system schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> hat jd. vielleicht Informationen, indem gezeigt wird was Industrie 4.0 für SPS heißt.
> VG
> Point


Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Faden ist, möchte die Diskussion gerne weiterführen, und zwar auf Grund der Artikel im SPS-Magazin Ausgabe 6 , Juni 2015 dort gibt es einen Artikel von Prof. Dr. Liggesmeyer. 
Ich habe das dort so verstanden, dass es darum geht, dass keine Arbeitskraft mehr benötigt wird, um die Wertschöpfung zu erhöhen.
Das heißt man braucht keine SPS, keinen SPS-Programmierer, keinen klassischen Maschinenbauer, nur ein universelles Fertigungsmodul, dass sich seine Apps selber aus der Cloud des neuen Maschinenbauers holt und dann lustig neue, bessere Teile schneller produziert.


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2015)

Bis es so etwas gibt, müssen wir alle uns in der Gesellschaft erst einmal damit beschäftigen, was mit den vielen Menschen wird und wie man die zufriedenstellt bzw. sinnvoll beschäftigt.
Ich hoffe, ich erlebe diese Zeit nicht mehr, das überlasse ich gerne den kommenden Generationen und ich glaube, man muß un wird darauf auch Antworten finden. Aber die Proferssoren denken halt voraus, das ist durchaus ihre Aufgabe und es sei ihnen auch verziehen, dass einige so tun, als sei es morgen soweit.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2015)

bugatti66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Faden ist, möchte die Diskussion gerne weiterführen, und zwar auf Grund der Artikel im SPS-Magazin Ausgabe 6 , Juni 2015 dort gibt es einen Artikel von Prof. Dr. Liggesmeyer.
> Ich habe das dort so verstanden, dass es darum geht, dass keine Arbeitskraft mehr benötigt wird, um die Wertschöpfung zu erhöhen.
> Das heißt man braucht keine SPS, keinen SPS-Programmierer, keinen klassischen Maschinenbauer, nur ein universelles Fertigungsmodul, dass sich seine Apps selber aus der Cloud des neuen Maschinenbauers holt und dann lustig neue, bessere Teile schneller produziert.




Das immer mehr produziert wird und dazu immer weniger Menschen gebraucht werden war schon immer so.  Erst durch die Erfindung der Dampfmaschine und jetzt halt durchs Internet. Die Gesellschaft ändert sich und damit halt auch die Welt der Arbeit. Da hab ich keine Angst vor. Und da braucht es auch keinen neuen Begriff wie Industrie 4.0 für.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das immer mehr produziert wird und dazu immer weniger Menschen gebraucht werden war schon immer so.  Erst durch die Erfindung der Dampfmaschine und jetzt halt durchs Internet. Die Gesellschaft ändert sich und damit halt auch die Welt der Arbeit. Da hab ich keine Angst vor. Und da braucht es auch keinen neuen Begriff wie Industrie 4.0 für.



Das schöne ist aber das wir irgendwann wieder Rückwärts gehen, wenn erst einmal das 
Öl ausgegangen ist. Dann werden wir wieder richtige Pferdestärken zum pflügen brauchen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schöne ist aber das wir irgendwann wieder Rückwärts gehen, wenn erst einmal das
> Öl ausgegangen ist. Dann werden wir wieder richtige Pferdestärken zum pflügen brauchen.



Ach was ... erstmal wird das Zeug noch ein paar Jahre reichen. Es werden ja ständig neue Felder erschlossen und alte Felder können besser ausgebeutet werden . Und es gibt ja schon Alternativen.


----------



## vollmi (18 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schöne ist aber das wir irgendwann wieder Rückwärts gehen, wenn erst einmal das
> Öl ausgegangen ist. Dann werden wir wieder richtige Pferdestärken zum pflügen brauchen.



Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft. Auch wenn ich dem als Pferdenarr durchaus was abgewinnen könnte. Eher wird es irgendwann einen Knall geben und die nächste Energiequelle ist erschlossen.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft. Auch wenn ich dem als Pferdenarr durchaus was abgewinnen könnte. Eher wird es irgendwann einen Knall geben und die nächste Energiequelle ist erschlossen.
> 
> mfG René



Den Knall hat es doch schon gegeben in Japan und der Ukraine, Strahlt so stark kannste 
dein Handy in 50 KM Entfernung aufladen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2015)

einen Knall wird es nicht geben aber eine stetige Weiterentwicklung ...... schau dir doch mal die Technik vor 30 Jahren und heute an .... und dann noch mal 30 Jahre weiter..... jetzt abgesehen von TIA sehe ich das alles recht entspannt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2015)

Wir verbrennen seit über 100 Jahren Öl, ich sehe da null Endwicklung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2015)

> Die Reichweite des Gesamtpotentials der Öl- und Gasvorräte (aus heutiger Sicht) ergibt sich aus der Division der Vorräte durch den derzeitigen Weltölverbrauch von 5,6 Mrd. t SKE und den Weltgasverbrauch von 3,1 Mrd. t SKE (2006). Daraus resultiert eine Reichweite von 140 Jahren für Erdöl und von 260 Jahren für Erdgas.



http://www.erdoel-erdgas.de/Themen/Rohstoffe/Reichweite-fossiler-Rohstoffe


naja...... wenn ich sehe das meine 2,5to-Mobil nur 10l/100km bei flotter Fahrweise verbraucht dann ist das schon eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung... Öl ist jdenfalls noch genug da für uns... entspann dich


----------



## bugatti66 (18 Juni 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... . Und es gibt ja schon Alternativen.


Ja, finde ich auch: Wind, Wasser und Solar zur Stromerzeugung, dies kann denn über Wasserstoff in Erdgas gewandelt und auch gelagert werden.
Also das Energieproblem sei jetzt mal gelöst.
Wie sieht es mit anderen, gerade stattfindenden Entwicklungen aus?
Z.B. die Spracherkennung, da dachte man doch Ende der 90er es geht ganz schnell, dann war man ein paar Jahre lang enttäuscht, 
jetzt kann Siri aber schon gut vorgelesene Diktate für die vierte Klasse fehlerfrei aufschreiben.

Nur bei der sich selbst programmierenden SPS sehe ich überhaupt keine Ansätze . . .


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2015)

Bis sich SPS-Programme selber schreiben wird sicher noch viel Zeit vergehen.
Ansätze gibt es z.B. In der Kopplung mit den 3D-CAD-Systemen.
Die Systeme haben mittlerweile eine Kollisionserkennung. Daraus lassen sich unter anderem Verriegelungen für die SPS generieren. Bewegungsfolgen können auch am CAD erstellt und simuliert werden.
Von daher wird sich sicherlich einiges an der Art und Weise der Programmerstellung ändern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2015)

Ähhh - ja ...
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir das nicht mehr aktiv erleben müssen ... weil :


Blockmove schrieb:


> Bewegungsfolgen können auch am CAD erstellt und simuliert werden.
> Von daher wird sich sicherlich einiges an der Art und Weise der Programmerstellung ändern.


Das habe ich auch schon gesehen - komischerweise passt es dann trotzdem hinterher nicht richtig zusammen ...8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2015)

Ich würde auch sagen, das CAD Programm stellt nur das SPS-Programm zusammen, 
mehr wird auch niemals möglich sein. Das habe ich schon vor 20 Jahren mal gemacht,
das einzelene Quellen in eine Liste eingetragen werden und dann dieses zu einen SPS
Programm die Quellen Kompeliert werden. Was soll daran Industrie 4.0 sein?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2015)

Mit den heutigen 3D-CAD ist mehr möglich.
Du wirst z.B. Schrittketten direkt am CAD durch bewegen der entsprechenden Einheiten erstellen können.
Sowas geht über simple Quellen zusammenkopieren hinaus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2015)

Naja... ich schaue unserer Konstrukteuse öfters mal über die Schultern.
Wie man aus solchen Bewegungen sinnvoll Schrittketten exportieren soll ist mir mehr als schleierhaft.

Möglichkeit1: Jede Bewegung wird genutzt -> man macht viele kleine Fehler beim Verschieben, das kann also böse ausgehen

Möglichkeit2: Man "simuliert" einen Ablauf -> Dazu muss der CAD-ler extrem viel Aufwand treiben, für ein kleines Video mit vllt. 30 Bewegungen hat er ca. 2 Std gebraucht.

Außerdem muss die entstandene Schrittkette so aufgebaut sein, dass sie in der SPS auch läuft. 
Das heißt: Syntax, Datenformate, Übergabeparameter, etc müssen passen oder genormt sein,.... viel Spaß!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Naja... ich schaue unserer Konstrukteuse öfters mal über die Schultern.
> Wie man aus solchen Bewegungen sinnvoll Schrittketten exportieren soll ist mir mehr als schleierhaft.
> 
> Möglichkeit1: Jede Bewegung wird genutzt -> man macht viele kleine Fehler beim Verschieben, das kann also böse ausgehen
> ...



Du musst da etwas weiterdenken.
Es werden 3D-CAD, Warenwirtschaftssystem, E-CAD und SPS-Entwicklung integriert.
Der mech. Konstrukteur macht seine Konstruktion,
Dann kommst du und legst die elektrischen Bauelemente (Sensoren, Aktoren, SPS, ...) fest.
Das System "weiß" nun z.B. dass zum Zylinder der Bohreinheit die Ini's mit den Adressen E4.0 und E4.1 und das 5/2-Ventil mit den Adressen A10.2 und A10.3 gehört.
Wenn du nun den Zylinder "sagst", dass er Ausfahren soll, dann wird eben auch Y10.2 geschaltet und S4.1 belegt.
Einrcihtfunktionen und auch Schrittketten daraus zu erstellen ist eigentlich kein riesen Akt mehr.
Wie Helmut schon schrieb, waren einfache Funktionen dieser Art schon vor x Jahren möglich.
Jedes bessere CAD hat einen Präprozessor mit dem du schon heute SPS-Quellen zusammenbauen kannst.
Das Problem ist nur, dass sich das bisher nur für wenige Hersteller lohnt. Ein gutes Beispiel sind zum Beispiel Fördetechniksysteme.
Du hast eine begrenzte Anzahl von Elementen (Rollenbahn, 90°-Drehtisch, 180°-Drehtisch, Umsetzter ...) und für jedes Element fertige Quellen (Bausteine).
Bei sowas kannst du dir dein SPS-Programm und deine Visu-Bilder schon heute automatisch erstellen.
Wenn nun mehr Intelligenz in den jeweiligen Systemen steckt und vorallem mal vernünftige Schnittstellen da wären, dann kann man sowas auch universeller gestalten und es rechnet sich auch für den "normalen" Maschinenbauer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (28 Juni 2015)

Unabhängig vom Maschinenbau bzw Fertigungsstrassen gibts solch einen Ansatzpunkt schon eine Weile von Siemens fuer die Prozessautomatisierung: COMOS. Aber der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail. Und ist eigentlich ein Alter Hut dem der neue Name Industrie 4.0 angeheftet werden soll...Gruß


----------



## ducati (28 Juni 2015)

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/plant-en...engineering/Seiten/Default.aspx?ismobile=true


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2015)

ducati schrieb:


> http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/plant-en...engineering/Seiten/Default.aspx?ismobile=true



Und das ohne TIA


----------



## RobiHerb (1 September 2015)

*Und so wirds dann kommen*

Ich bin Pessimist,

Industrie 4.1 ist nicht kompatibel mit der Basis Version Industrie 4.0 und die Chinesen, wo die Anlage hingehen soll, verlangen angepasste Version 3.99a. 

Was ein Glück, dass alles bei Siemens eingekauft wurde, die eine etwas modifizierte Eigenversion haben, die den Standard hausintern recht locker interpretiert haben, um sicher zu stellen, dass man nicht fremd gehen kann.


----------



## Burkhard (30 September 2015)

Ich finde, dass  "Industrie 4.0" oder, was viele bevorzugen "Industrielle Digitalisierung", eine sehr bedeutender Meilenstein ist. Unter dem Begriff wird ja sehr viel verschiedenes verstanden, wie man an der Diskussion hier schon verfolgen konnte. Da geht es darum, dass ein ausgefallener Sensor sich selber nachbestellen soll und falls man dann merkt dass er gar nicht defekt, sondern nur falsch eingestellt war, soll er auch bitte automatisch wieder zurück zum Hersteller gesendet werden. Das ist natürlich Science-Fiction und jeder der sich mit dem Thema in den Werken befasst weiss, dass dies im Moment sicher nicht das Ziel ist. Oder es wird von SPS-Software gesprochen, die sich selber erzeugt nur aus den 3D-Konstruktionen, auch das ist sicher wieder nicht das Ziel der Industrie 4.0 im Moment. Also viele Träumereien von vielen Seiten, weil viele gar nicht so genau wissen um was es eigentlich geht.

Ein Keyword das auf jeden Fall wichtig ist, ist die Vernetzung von Maschinen und der Datenaustausch mit dem MES-PC. Es stimmt, dass dies unter dem Stichwort "BDE - Betriebsdatenerfassung" bereits schon einmal in vergleichbarer Form da war, aber nun noch weiter geht. Jede SPS hängt am Netzwerk. Die Lieferanten müssen Bausteine bereit stellen, die alle Daten beinhalten, die vom übergeordneten Manufacturing Execution System gelesen werden sollen. Verschiedende Hersteller von MES-Systemen haben dann in Zusammenarbeit mit den Betreibern gemeinsame Standards entwickelt.

Die Bausteine beinhalten dann Daten die gelesen werden, wie Alarmdaten, Prozessdaten, Qualitätsdaten, Start/Stop Zustand, Betriebsart, Zykluszeit, Produkt-Materialnummer, Materialnummern zugeführter Sub-Assemblies, Rezeptnummer, Produktionspfad, usw... Und es gibt Daten die geschrieben werden, weil das MES-System auch Aufgaben der Liniensteuerung wie z.B. Interlocking übernehmen kann. Dabei wird an den Handarbeitsplätzen innerhalb einer automatisierten Produktionslinie anhand einer eingescannten Seriennummer oder eines RFID geprüft ob das betreffende Werkstück in den Produktionskreislauf eingeschleust werden darf.  Weiterhin kann das MES auch die gesamte Rezeptdatenverwaltung der Produktionslinie übernehmen und Änderungen an den Rezepturdaten protokollieren.

Das MES kann Aufgaben übernehmen, die man auch klassischer Weise in einem HMI/SCADA System einordnen könnte/würde, die aber von den Anlagelieferanten meist so nicht geliefert werden, da die HMI nur die allernötigsten Funktionen bereitstellen um die Maschine zu bedienen. 

Alarmdaten werden statistisch ausgewertet und man weiss welcher Sensor, Zylinder oder Servomotor die meisten Fehlermeldungen produziert. Anschließen kann die Instandhaltung genau dort nachsehen was klemmt. Das MES ist also ein Werkzeug für die Instandhaltung.

Weiterhin kann man Zykluszeiten analiysieren pro Station oder auch pro Prozessschritt oder gar auf jeden einzelnen Aktor bezogen. Man kann Qualitätsdaten auswerten, man hat die Traceability, das heisst pro produziertem Werkstück hat man über die Seriennummer einen ganzen Satz an Produktionsdaten die man mitschreibt und später im Reklamationsfall dem Kunden praesentieren kann oder die man auch selber zu Optimierungszwecken auswerten kann. Das MES ist also ein Werkzeug für die Qualität und die Prozessoptimierung.

In einem MES kann dann die Qualitätsrate, die Performance und Verfügbarkeit berechnet und zur OEE (Overall-Equipment-Efficiency) zusammengeführt werden. Es müssen nicht manuell die Stückzahlen aufgeschrieben werden, die Stillstandszeiten und die Fehlerursachen damit man diese dann im Morning-Meeting praesentieren kann, sondern das System erfasst das alles automatisch, generiert Reports und die kann man dann auf einem Bildschirm zeigen. Viel Papierkram und das Tippen von Excellisten fällt weg. Das MES ist also ein Werkzeug für das Produktions-Management.

Wenn alle Maschinen eines Werkes an diesem System hängen kann man diese an ein Web-Interface anschliessen und der Manager kann das Hallenlayout auf seinem Tablet sehen und jede Maschine klicken und sieht die Hauptkennzahlen. Das MES ist also ein Werkzeug für das Top Management.

http://cn.mathworks.com/company/use...utput-of-automation-machinery.html?by=product

Wie man sieht ziehen eine ganze Reihe von Abteilungen ihre Daten aus dem MES System. Bei uns in der Firma rollen wir dieses System nun aus und für uns PC/SPS-Programmierer und Datenbank/Interface/Shop-Flor-IT-Spezialisten kommt viel neue und interessante Arbeit auf uns zu.


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2015)

@Burghard,
du schilderst hier ein "normales" MES wie es in vielen Firmen schon seit 15 und mehr Jahren im Einsatz ist.
Standardisierte Bausteine findest du in vielen Liefervorschriften.
Nimm z.B. Transline und oder Atmo OpCon.
Das Thema ist hierbei nicht Industrie 4.0, sondern der interne Plannungs und Beschaffungsprozess.
Geh zu einem normalen Maschinenbauer und sag du willst eine Anlage in Transline-Ausführung und frag nach den Mehrkosten ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (30 September 2015)

@Blockmove:
 Kann es sein, dass ein Grund gesucht wird / wurde,  Werbung zu platzieren?
Das was der Herr beschreibt haben wir schon, wie du schreibst, seit TL2000 also vor der Jahrtausendwende, schon wieder vergessen, weil es seit damals Standard ist. 
Wobei mir Zweifel kommen, ob es gut war. 
Mir fällt dazu nur VauWe ein. Die haben alles auf die Spitze getrieben und die Lieferanten dermaßen niedergemacht, dass kein einziger wirklich Geld verdienen kann / konnte und jetzt?
Wir konnten und wollten nie bescheissen.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @Blockmove:
> Kann es sein, dass ein Grund gesucht wird / wurde,  Werbung zu platzieren?
> Das was der Herr beschreibt haben wir schon, wie du schreibst, seit TL2000 also vor der Jahrtausendwende, schon wieder vergessen, weil es seit damals Standard ist.
> Wobei mir Zweifel kommen, ob es gut war.
> ...



Möglich, dass hier Werbung plaziert wurde.
Jeder will nun seinen Mist 1.a mit dem Label Industrie 4.0 verkaufen.
Egal ... Manchmal muss man mit den Wölfen heulen 
Wenn man schon solange wie wir im Job ist, hat man den Vorteil, dass einem viele der achso tollen Innovationen bekannt vorkommen.
Kurz mal nachgedacht, das 30 Jahre alte Linen-Störmelde-Tableau durch einen 55"-TV mit PC und WinCC ersetzt und die Parallelverkabelung durch ein Netzwerk und fertig ist das Industrie 4.0 Shopfloor Status-Display.
TL2000 war vielleicht seiner Zeit voraus. Im normalen Maschinenbau war es einfach zu teuer. Verkauf das Ding jetzt als TL 4.0 und gut is 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Burkhard (30 September 2015)

Entschuldigt bitte, falls der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, dass von mir Werbung platziert werden sollte. Dem ist nicht so. Ich bin ein reiner SPS-Programmierer mit Beckhoff-Hinterrgrund. In unserer Firma wurde das Thema MES bisher nicht Ernst genommen. Es kommt mit der Inusrtrie 4.0 Welle nun einfach nochmal in unsere Firma. Wir haben Anlagen in denen es PC Liniensteuerungen gibt mit individuell programmieren Chargen-Rueckverfolgbarkeits-Systemen und wie suchen nach einer Standardisierung. Unserem Firma hat sich auf das System von STIWA ZPOINT festgelegt, allerdings finden die Manager in China, es sei zu teuer und es gibt lokale Supplik die eigene Lösungen für uns programmieren. Dabei werden nun viele Fehler wiederholt und die Zentrale kann sich mit dem Stiwa-Zpoint nicht so recht durchsetzen. Andere Weltmarktführer sind da schon viel weiter was die internationale Vernetzung von Maschinen anbelangt.


----------



## bike (7 Mai 2016)

Nachdem das Thema hier schlummert, einmal ein paar neue? Informationen aus Hannover. 

Das Thema ist immer noch auf der Agenda von einigen Herstellern. 
Seltsam wurde es für mich / uns als nachgefragt wurde, was für solch ein System notwendig ist und wie die Retabilität ist. 
BigS hat in der Theorie alles was sinnvoll bzw -los ist. 
Und alles wird besser und ohne Industrie 4.0 kann kein Betrieb überleben. 
Einem Schreiner zu erklären er benötige für seinen Betrieb solch ein System, ist dumm und verantwortungslos.
Wer kennt in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch die Algorithmen, die die Grundlage für solch ein System ist.

An den einfachsten Fragen wie Datensicherheit bleibt die Innovation stehen.  
Ein Produktionsleiter von einem französichen Autobastler, mit dem ich auf der Messe war, hat mir das System so erklärt: 
Wenn man nicht planen kann und sich nicht auskennt, dann sucht man ein Lösung um von den eigenen Problemen abzulenken.  

Es beruhigt mich, dass der Hype inzwischen abgeebt ist. 


  bike


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Mai 2016)

Bis auf den letzten Satz kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.

Leider ist der Hype nicht abgeebt.

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Wenn jemand sonst keine Ahnung von nichts hat, spricht er von Factory 4.0, dann sieht es von Weitem wenigstens so aus, als ob er dicke Eier hätte


----------



## Burkhard (8 Mai 2016)

*Factory Digitalization - kein Modetrend sondern Zukunftstechnologie*

Die grundsätzliche Frage nach der Rentabilität durch Manager ohne technischen Background ist normal. Gerade bei Systemen mit denen eine Firma noch keine Erfahrungen hat will der Chef wissen was er bekommt wenn er investiert. Dazu später noch ein paar Worte. Einem Schreiner mit ein paar kleinen Maschinrn eine Factory Digitalization Solution zu empfehlen wäre sicher falsch. 

Aber einer Firma mit hunderten Profuktionslinien muss man doch nicht zumuten Gesamt-Stückzahlen, NOK- und OK-Stückzahlen, detaillierte Produkt- und Prozessfehler, Alarmdatem und Echtzeit-Messwerte von jeder Maschine einzeln zu erfassen, in verschiedenen Datenformatem zu exportieren, später zentral abzuspeichern in Excel oder andere Tools zu importieren, neu zu organisieren, aufzubereiten in Charts und Tabellen, oder erst von Hand einzugeben, auf Bildschirmen im Shopfloor, im Meetingraum oder Intra-/ Internet zu präsentieren. Rezeptwerte wurden geändert - von wem, wann und warum? Eine zentrale Rezeptdatenverwaltung mit Limitcheck und Dokumentation wer, wann und warum geändert hat ist - falls der Sondermaschinenbauer dies nicht mit geliefert hat, was erfahrungsgemäß selten der Fall ist - gar nicht an Bord. Hier beantwortet sich auch die Frage nach der Rentabilität. Was kostet das wenn man das alles von Hand macht und wie fehleranfällig ist diese manuelle Lösung? Zum Beispiel is es zeitlich vollkommen unmöglich die Daten der letzten Schicht bis 8 Uhr morgens aufzubereiten und im Morning Meeting zu präsentieren!

Dafür gibt es MES Systeme welche die Produktion einer ganze Firma weltweit transparent machen. Pro produziertem Werkstück fallen heutzutage einige Megabyte an Daten an. Die Rückverfolgbarkeit wird im Reklamationsfall vom Kunden gefordert. Anhand der Seriennummer kann in der Datenbank das genaue Produktionsdatum sowie alle detaillierten Rezeptwerte und Prozess-Messwerte ermittelt werden! Detaillierte Statistiken zu Fehlern liegen sofort vor und erlauben das direkte eingreifen! Welcher Sensor meldet immer wieder einen Fehler und taucht in der Top-ten Statistik auf? Welcher Messwert hat immer wieder Ausreisser! Für Maintenance und Quality sind das ebenfalls wichtige Informationen! Firmenleitung und Teamleiter bestehen auf Vorlage von MES generierten Reports im Meeting, ein gekritzelter Zettel reicht ab jetzt nicht mehr sondern ist Kündigungsgrund!


Und damit kommen wir zur erwähnten Frage, was für ein solches System notwendig ist. Eine Firma muss eine Abteilung "Factory Digitalization" aufbauen, Fachleute aus dem Spannungsfeld von IT und Steuerungstechnik mit wissen im Bereich SPS, Datenbanken, Netzwerken, Schnittstellenund PC-Technik und Software müssen vereint werden.


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2016)

@Burkhard
Das alles was du beschreibst ist völlig richtig, hat aber mit dem Buzzword Industrie 4.0, also Internet der Dinge, nur wenig zu tun. 

Du beschreibst "nur" ein MES System, welche teils so seit Jahrzehnten in div. Industrien zum Einsatz kommen. 
Der Sinn von MES ist unstrittig. 

Ob jetzt allerdings jeder Sensor und jede Maschine mit der Cloud/Internet quatschen muss darf durchaus in Frage gestellt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Das alles was du beschreibst ist völlig richtig, hat aber mit dem Buzzword Industrie 4.0, also Internet der Dinge, nur wenig zu tun.



IoT geht weit über Industrie 4.0 hinaus und dahinter steckt richtig Geld.
Aktuelle Entwicklung aus diesem Bereich z.B.:
Der alt bekannte EAN-Code auf Waren soll durch (druckbare) RFID abgelöst werden.
Die ersten Lösungen stecken in den Startlöchern, sind aber noch etwas zu teuer.
Du kannst dir jetzt schon mal denken, was damit alles möglich wird.
Angefangen natürlich von Produktion über Logistik, Handel bis hin zum Endkunden ändert sich viel.
Im Supermarkt werden Einkaufswagen und Regale mit IoT ausgerüstet.
Zuhause alle Haushaltsgeräte und Vorratsschränke.
Ja selbst der Mülleimer. Schliesslich muss er die Artikel "ausbuchen".
Zentrales "Userinterface" ist das Smartphone.
Die Diskussion zur Abschaffung des Bargeldes steht genau in diesem Kontext.

Wirf mal einen Blick auf https://ifttt.com/.
Da kannst du deine Apps heute schon selber verknüpfen ... Und sowas macht in Zukunft die Industrie für dich im Hintergrund mit deinen Daten.
Letztlich ein MES mit dir als Werkstück 

In Europa ist Bosch vorne mit dabei https://www.bosch-si.com/de/startseite/startseite.php
Die bringen natürlich das notwendige KnowHow aus dem KFZ-Bereich und der Produktion mit.

Wir gehen "lustigen" Zeiten entgegen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Burkhard (8 Mai 2016)

Wir vermeiden das Wort Industrie 4.0 sondern sprechen von Factory Digitalization. Auch wenn es natürlich MES und BDE Systeme in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen in bestimmten Bereichen schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren gibt erlebt das Thema durch die immer weitreichendere Vernetzung von Maschinen und Anforderungen der Kunden was Rückverfolgbarkeit von Daten anbelangt eine weitere Verbreitung auch und vor allem was den Funktionsumfang anbelangt. Die Daten landen nicht nur in Text-Dateien sondern in global erreichbaren Datenbanken. Aufträge werden direkt von SAP an die Maschine gesendet. Der Maschinenstatus ist im Intranet oder über mobile Apps auf dem Handy verfügbar. Zentrale und Anlagenübergreifende Rezeptdatenverwaltung ist integriert, Alarmdatenanalyse, Qualitätsdatenanalyse, verschiedenen Reports werden automatisch generiert und and jeweilige Nutzergruppen versendet. Ich denke was anderes meint Industrie 4.0 auch nicht. Es mag sein dass bei denen die den Begriff Industrie 4.0 im Munde führen noch ein paar Visionen mehr drin stecken, bezüglich der Frage was da noch alles für Möglichkeiten drin stecken, wie zB Data-Mining oder selbst Lernende Systeme, die Fehler vorhersehen, die sich durch bestimmtes Anlagenverhalten bereits vor dem akuten Zustand aus den Daten ableiten lassen, oder das direkte Nachbestellen von Ersatzteilen bei deren Ausfall durch Vernetzung mit der Datenbank des Ersatzteillagers.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2016)

@Burkhard
Wie schon MSB schreibt, beschreibst du hier "nur" ein aktuelles MES.
Wir führen bei uns gerade ein neues MES ein und deine Beschreibung passt eigentlich zu 100% zur Featureliste.

Nur ist das eben keine Industrie 4.0.
Ein I4.0 Schlagwort aus dem Bereich Factory ist z.B. der digitale Zwilling.
Du hast ein virtuelles Abbild deiner Fertigungslinie. Dies wird mit den Daten aus dem CAD und MES gefüttert.
Jetzt kannst du Arbeitsplätze am CAD modifizieren. Also z.B. die Materialbereitstellung ändern um die Handlingszeiten zu verkürzen oder in der Fördertechnik Puffer einfügen um Rüstzeiten  abzufangen.
Anschließend bekommst du auf Basis der aktuellen MES-Daten eine Hochrechnung welchen Einfluß deine Änderung wahrscheinlich hat.

In dieses Beispiel passt auch der Entwicklungsprozess aus I4.0. Man entwickelt das Produkt. Der Maschinenbauer kann natürlich auf die CAD-Daten des Produkts zugreifen und konstruiert seine Maschine.
Das CAD-Modell ist voll simulationsfähig. SPS- und Roboterprogrammierer erstellen ihre Programme und können am Modell eine virtuelle Inbetriebnahme machen. Das Model wird in den digitalen Zwilling übernommen.
Damit erfolgt auch eine Kopplung an MES und ERP. Die richtige Anlage muss dann "nur" noch in die reale Linie eingebunden werden. Finden Änderungen am Produkt (neue Varianten) wird dies am digitalen Zwilling simuliert und dann in die Linie übernommen.

Anderes Beispiel aus I4.0
Es geht weg von der starren Linienstruktur und hin zu autonomen Fertigungszellen mit autonomen Transportsystem (FTS).
Diese organisieren sich selber über Schwarm-Algorithmen. Damit (soll) eine Fertigung wesentlich flexibler und skalierbarer werden...

Also wie gesagt:
Du beschreibst den Ist-Zustand eines MES.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Burkhard (8 Mai 2016)

Ach so, dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt und lebe hinterm Mond, links abbiegen... 
Von welchem Lieferanten ist denn euer MES?


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2016)

Gerade bei dem Thema weltweite Vernetzung und die dabei entstehenden Daten kann bzw wollte mir niemand auf der Messe etwas zu den Kosten UND die Verfügbarkeit und Auswertung in ca. 20 Jahren sagen.
Wir hatten das Problem bei einem Flugzeughersteller die Datenerfassung und deren Verfügbarkeit innerhalb von 25 Jahren zu garantieren.
Dbase2 vor 20 Jahren war der Hit, heute kann fast kein System diese Daten handeln und auswerten.
Daher ist es nicht nur nach meiner Meinung nachdenkenswert, ob es wirklich sinnvoll und notwendig ist aus der Produktion alles irgendwo zu erfassen, zu speichern wenn es keine sinnvollen Algorythmen gibt / geben wird, um diese Informationen zu verarbeiten.
Das Thema flexible Fertigung ist für persönlich ein echtes Reizthema.
Denn es geht ja nicht nur um notwendigen Daten, sondern es müssen ja auch alle Werkzeuge vorgehalten werden.
Und ich möchte nicht Bediener an einer Fertigungsstraße sein, die von irgendwo umgestellt wird und ich für die Produkte verantwortlich bin.
Ich hatte schon die Gelegenheit bei einer Autoendfertigung zu sehen, was geschieht, wenn das System aus dem Tritt kommt.
Auch sah ich schon, wie in einen 3 Zylinder Motor ein 4. Kolben eingebaut werden sollte.
Das war echt lustig.

Kann man mit solchen Systemen wirklich eine vernünftige Planung und Logistik ersetzen? 
Der Robi bleibt stehen, wenn etwas nicht passt oder die Daten nicht richtig übertragen wurden.
Da muss der Bediener wieder ran.

@Burkhard: Fühlst du persönlich angegriffen, wenn man kritisch über das Thema nachdenkt? Wäre echt schade.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2016)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Ach so, dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt und lebe hinterm Mond, links abbiegen...



So krass würde ich es nicht sagen 
Du schreibst es ja selber, dass ihr den Begriff "Factory Digitalization" vorzieht.
Und das was du hier beschreibst lässt sich real umsetzen und ist kein Hirnfurz von irgendwelchen IT-Nerds.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2016)

@bike:

Tja ich denke ihr seit ganz massiv vom Thema "flexible Fertigung" betroffen.
Bei uns gibt es dazu eine Abwandlung des IKEA-Spruchs "Lebst du schon, oder wohnst du noch?" und die heißt: "Fertigst du schon, oder rüstest du doch?"
Aber auch bei uns als typischer Hersteller mit Linienstruktur gibt es diese "tollen" Überlegungen zu "Losgröße 1" 

Das Thema Datenhaltung und Langzeitarchivierung ist eigentlich durch. Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken  mehr. Nachdem ja immer mehr Business-Prozesse davon betroffen sind, gibt es hier Lösungen.
Wichtig ist, dass einfach die Datei-Formate beschrieben sind. 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2016)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch die Ehre mehrere flexieble Anlagekonzepte zu erleben. Das Ende vom Lied ist oftmals das Gegenteil.
Die ganzen Sachen waren zum Schluß so komplex, das niemand oder nur wenige noch kapierten was und wie das überhaupt funktioniert. Ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken, was in 5 Jahren ist, wenn wirklich niemand mehr da ist, der das Konzept mitentwickelt hat. Und die Peozesse, die ohnehin schon komplex und schwierig waren wurden fast unbeherrschbar. Von Produktivität konnte man kaum noch sprechen. Aber Hauptsache, kein steifes Konzept, sondern EInzelkomponenten, die man auch anders zusammenstellen kann. 
Ich persönlich glaube fest, wir brauchen das alles nicht. Hier wird wieder nur Bedarf geschaffen, der eigentlich nicht existiert. Aber wir werden auch nicht drum herum kommen! 

PS: Und in meiner Wohnung will ich den Kühlschrank selbst füllen + leeren, ohne IoT!!! ;-)


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2016)

@Dieter:
Was hilft es, wenn es Datenbanken von einigen TeraByte gibt und es keine sinnvolle Auswertung gibt, da die Algorythmen dies einfach noch? nicht hergeben?

Ein kleines Beispiel: 
Ich hatte ein "tolles" Projekt realisieren dürfen.
Ein Bearbeitungszentrum und 5 Schrankmagazine für Werkzeuge und ein Regal mit 34 Vorrichtungen.
Das funktioniert, aber ich habe dann einmal den Kuli in die Hand genommen und nachgerechnet.
Da sind mehr als 4 Millionen € gebunden und nach 4 Wochen, wenn die Vorrichtung einmal benötigt wird, ist diese vom Kühlmittel so verklebt, dass der Bediener zunächst diese reinigen muss. 
So geht es auch mit den Werkzeugen. 
Solche reale Probleme sind nicht berücksichtigt und können nach meiner Erfahrung auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
So sehe ich das Thema.
Das gesamte Projekt war unendlich teuer und dies wurde mit dem Argument, dass die Grundlagen gelegt werden müssen, realisiert. 
Verdient wurde damit eher weniger. ;-)


bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2016)

@bike:

Ich war letztes Jahr auf einer Info-Veranstaltung zum Thema I4.0. Neben all den ganz tollen Innovationen gab es auch ein gute Vorträge.
Aus einem habe ich eine Kernaussage mitgenommen:


> Zuerst brauchen Sie das passende Problem und dann brauchen Sie Industrie 4.0. Machen Sie es anders rum, verbrennen Sie Geld



Wenn man sich daran hält, gibt es doch sinnvolle und manchmal recht einfache Lösungen mit großen Benefit.

Ein Beispiel bei uns sind sogenannte "Early Warning Systems" also Frühwarnsysteme.
Hierbei werden bestimmte Produktkriterien an der Montagelinie manuell an einem Comfortpanel erfasst.
Werden bestimmte Schwellwerte überschritten, geht eine Meldung per SMS an die entsprechenden Anlagenführer.
Steigt der Wert weiter wird eine Eskalation ausgelöst und das ganze geht per SMS und EMail an Prozessbetreuer.
Die Werte werden von WinCC in in eine MS-Datenbank geschrieben und werden per Reporting-Services aufbereitet.
Im Prinzip nichts besonderes. Die Funktionalität gab es in unserem MES so nicht und ich hab einfach ein paar vorhandene Systeme mit einander verknüpft.

Heute wird sowas bei uns als I4.0-Lösung "verkauft" 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Peter1977 (24 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Industrie 4.0 ist doch ein Alter Hut

Vor einigen Jahren haben sich die Maschinenführer/Schichtführer von Abteilung A und B beim Kaffeeautomaten getroffen.
Diese  haben sich dann unterhalten wie schauts aus mit dem und dem Auftrag.  Dieses hat dann irgendein Ing. oder Mag. frisch aus der Uni gesehen
dieser  musste sich natürlich Profilieren machte natürlich gleich eine  PowerPoint Presentation wieviel man doch einbsparen könnte wenn sich 
die Schichtführer nicht mehr am Kaffee Automaten treffen dürfen.

Endeffekt Abteilung A weiß nicht was Abteilung B benötigt und Abteilung B weiß nicht was als nächstes von Abteilung A kommt

Jetzt wird versucht das ganze wieder durch komplizierte Technische Überbrückungen und einen Hohen Administrativen Aufwand
zu kompensieren.

Dazu  kommen jetzt noch Steuerungbauer, Maschinenbauer, Softwareprogrammierer  die sich an einfache Standards halten sondern jeder seine eigene
Suppe kocht.

mfg Peter


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2016)

Das ist jetzt aber sehr pauschal formuliert.
Der Gedankenaustausch am Kaffeetisch ist die Arbeitzeit 10 Mal wert, da hast Du recht.
Aber inzwischen kann Abteilung A in Deutschland und Abteilung B in Rumänien sitzen.
Da kann ich den frisch-von-der-Uni-BWLer verstehten, das gemeinsame Kaffeepausen zu teuer sind.


----------

